# Remington 1100 Synthetic Stock Pre-1986



## HOSS (Nov 10, 2006)

I have an 1100 made around 1975. I want to put a synthetic stock and fore-end on it. The fore-end has a detent where the cap locks it on. I am being told the newer synthetic fore-ends do not have this feature and will therefore not fit my gun.

Has anyone ever come across this problem. Pretty much all the after market stock replacements I've seen, have said they were for guns made after 1986.

Thanks.


----------



## eaglelake17393 (Oct 14, 2008)

I also have this problem. I have a standard model and also an LW that I would like to have stocks for. have you had any luck. Do you have the wood for sale?

Thanks.


----------

